
Help Annie help NYC - davewiner
http://threads2.scripting.com/2012/november/helpAnnieHelpNyc
======
davewiner
BTW, a friend has a truck loading food and clothes for Staten Island tomorrow
at 8AM near Columbia Univ.

If you know anyone nearby, please pass this on.

<http://threads2.scripting.com/2012/november/helpAnnieHelpNyc>

We're all connected in this one as long as you live near an ocean. :-)

